# Fall Birch Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2007



## Wishmaster (Feb 6, 2008)

I have lived in Bolton all my life and never knew that this place even existed and before I was into exploring I even drove past it and didnt notice it there disused/abandoned and derelict.

This hospital used to be a mental care hospital for the elderly I believe and since closed, serveral planning applications have been put forward to bulldoze it and turn it into houses, however, luckily the applications have all been rejected due to objections from the locals.

I visted this one with my mate Dougy, who is into exploring, but hell I cant get him on here, the guy wont even use a computer 

Anyway, on with the pics:


----------



## smileysal (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Birch Hill Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*

oooooh not heard of this one either, so you're not the only one lol.

Really like that main building, especially seeing the writing around the base on one of the corners, and the inscription to the chairperson of the committee, thats a nice touch. 

Were they all private rooms or wards or a mixture of both? like the one with terracotta colour 

Very nice. 

Cheers for that,

 Sal


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Birch Hill Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*



smileysal said:


> oooooh not heard of this one either, so you're not the only one lol.



Phew! Thought I was alone  it is pretty well hidden away and I guess not many people would know of its existance unless they had reason too.



smileysal said:


> Really like that main building, especially seeing the writing around the base on one of the corners, and the inscription to the chairperson of the committee, thats a nice touch.
> 
> Were they all private rooms or wards or a mixture of both? like the one with terracotta colour
> 
> ...



I was impressed with the writing set in stone and the inscription was quite touching too 

There is a mixture of both wards and private rooms, however, only one or two wards, the rest is all private rooms


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Birch Hill Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*

Woo, guess you sorted your server problems out


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Birch Hill Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*



krela said:


> Woo, guess you sorted your server problems out



Yes indeedy I have K  ***STUPIDNETGEARROUTER***


----------



## smileysal (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Birch Hill Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*

Kick it lol


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Birch Hill Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*



smileysal said:


> Kick it lol



Tried that one after about 2hrs hehe


----------



## King Al (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Birch Hill Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*

Super pics Wishmaster, super find, I would love to poke around in there alas bolton is a little far for me to go after work


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Birch Hill Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*



King Al said:


> Super pics Wishmaster, super find



Thanks KA.



King Al said:


> I would love to poke around in there alas bolton is a little far for me to go after work



Yeah just a tad bit too far I would say, Although I was down your neck of the woods at weekend, Leatherhead, collecting my car


----------



## KingRat (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Birch Hill Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*

Smashing pictures, lovely 'find'.
Why is all the cool stuff 'oop norf'  ?


----------



## Pete (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Fall Birch Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*

Just a minor point but isn't this Fall Birch hospital, Bolton as opposed to Birch Hill hospital, Rochdale? Have changed the thread title accordingly.

Pete


----------



## carlito (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Fall Birch Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*

have been up here before, my ex's mum had a job in social care and had to pick her up once or twice, half was empty and half was in use, was a good 2 - 3 year ago though


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Fall Birch Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*



Pete C said:


> Just a minor point but isn't this Fall Birch hospital, Bolton as opposed to Birch Hill hospital, Rochdale? Have changed the thread title accordingly.
> 
> Pete



You are right, damn I knew that, must of been half asleep or something  Thanks Pete


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Fall Birch Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*

Great find WM!

Love the foundation stone. Most unusual in shape. Liking the "Art Noveau" style writing -luverly jubberly! 

Lb


----------



## carew (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Fall Birch Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*

great find.

looks like a good site for a look around.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Fall Birch Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*



carew said:


> great find.
> 
> looks like a good site for a look around.



Cheers CW, it is an awesome place to explore and nose around


----------



## carlito (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Fall Birch Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*

Just as a matter of interest Wm, 

Are your dates accurate? did you visit in feb this year? or did you post from a while ago? i'm guessing you did with the december,


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Fall Birch Hospital, Bolton, Dec 2008*



carlito said:


> Just as a matter of interest Wm,
> 
> Are your dates accurate? did you visit in feb this year? or did you post from a while ago? i'm guessing you did with the december,



I put the wrong date on the report, should be Dec 2007 

If someone could edit it, that would be awesome and less confusing for everyone


----------

